# Trolling/"Off Topic" Posts Will be Removed From the Politics Section



## cereal_killer

In response to the confusion that our announcement has caused for some, we are going to clarify what our intentions are in regards to cleaning up the Politics Forum.

To cut down on the abuse and to increase the quality/exchange in threads in the Politics Forum, it is imperative that we begin to eliminate "off topic" posts, aka trolling, in the Politics Forum. Below you will find examples of what is unacceptable and will be removed from the the forum. 

*Your Post Needs To Contain Relevant On Topic Content besides Your Flame. -Intense*

*Example 1.*

*_Mikey post a new thread in the Politics Forum titled: Obama is the Greatest Prez!!. His post reads:_

Mikey: Obama is the greatest President. Not only did he pass Obama Care he....(Mikey continues to post his opinion/facts/links etc on why the POTUS is the greatest)

*_Suzy Q decides she wants to participate_

Suzy Q: Jerkoff, go fuck yourself (Off Topic, Troll post)

*_Tommy decides he wants to participate as well._

Tommy: Ignore Mikey Suzy Q, he's a clueless dickhead (Off topic, Troll post)

*_The thread continues on, evolves into other subjects that pertain to the OP and/or debate (as all threads do) and Tina wishes to jump in the fray. The debate has evolved into past presidents_

Tina (addressing another member): Lincoln was a fraud! He....(off Tina goes into why Lincoln was a fraud)

*_This pique's Stewart's interest and it moves him to post his rebuttal_ 

Stewart: Fat whore go drown yourself (Off Topic, Troll Post)

These types of posts will be removed from the forum. They add nothing and serve no purpose. We ask members to report these types of abuses so that they may be removed promptly.* DO NOT QUOTE THEM AND RESPOND IN SAME.* 

Mods are not here to babysit and members who become a nuisance in the Politics Forum by continuing to post these types of posts will be warned to refrain from posting these inflammatory remarks. If said member continues to post them, the mod staff will begin to move onto the 3 strikes. On the third strike, all posting privileges will be revoked and the member PERMANENTLY banned. 

Lastly, we do not wish to squash the "spirited debate" that takes place in the Politics Forum but we ask that members add content. We'd rather members make their point and get out, but if members feel the need to throw in some colorful language and insults to their post please feel free. So there is no confusion the example below shows an acceptable post.

*Example 2.*

_Mikey post a new thread in the Politics Forum titled: Obama is the Greatest Prez!!. His post reads:_

Mikey: Obama is the greatest President. Not only did he pass Obama Care he....(Mikey continues to post his opinion/facts/links etc on why the POTUS is the greatest)

_Suzy Q decides she wants to participate_

Suzy Q: Jerkoff, go fuck yourself. Obama Care is nothing more than.......(and off she goes into picking apart Mikeys post by adding content rich in opinions/facts/links)

We'd like to see the rebuttal completely insult free, but thats how some choose to make their point. 

REMEMBER, ADD CONTENT RELEVANT TO THE OP OR CURRENT TOPIC THAT THREAD HAS EVOLVED INTO. Insults and one liners meant to demean members or derail threads is NOT considered content. 

*-Use the Flame Zone if you wish to troll, insult and flame. That's what it's there for-*

~Most people realize that politics and religion are the two major subjects that can inflame people the most; I'm sure everyone here would like to invite, encourage, and facilitate discussion to the maximum extent possible. To that end, a serious effort is being made to cut down on the inflamatory trolling without curtailing debate in the Political Forum. So, if you post a message that is nothing more than a personal attack, if the Mods find it or somebody reports it then it'll get deleted. But if you use what might be termed 'colorful language' as part of a response to another post that relates to the topic, then it stays even though a personal attack is included. 

It falls to the Mods to make the call as to whether or not a given post is close enough to be considered 'on topic' or not. Or whether the 'colorful language' is sufficient to be termed a personal attack. It's at our discretion, and we try to balance your right to say what you want with the best interests of everybody else and the USMB as a whole. No doubt we'll make a few decisions that somebody won't like; please know that we are doing the best and most conscientious job we can.~


----------

